# 2002 Setra problem



## rubicon (Sep 5, 2005)

I aquired a 2002 sentra GXE, and the power locks, trunk release,dome light and keyless entry dont work. Is this common problem. Any help would be appreciated.

jon


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Check your fuses.


----------



## rubicon (Sep 5, 2005)

All the fuses are good in both the engine compartment and the dash area. Is there a relay or a module that controls the keyless entry and a its functions?

john


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

rubicon said:


> I aquired a 2002 sentra GXE, and the power locks, trunk release,dome light and keyless entry dont work. Is this common problem. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> jon


Did this remote come with the car, or did you aquire it at a later date? Did you try programming it?


----------



## rubicon (Sep 5, 2005)

Factory remote

john


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2005)

Smart entry control unit under dash right side of steering column.


----------



## rubicon (Sep 5, 2005)

There are 2 boxes there, do you know which on it is?

john


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2005)

black box with white plug should say body controler. I'll look at on again and make shure. And get you a part number that should be on it too.


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

I think I would start by seeing if the battery in the remote was any good first then try programming it before going any further.


----------



## rubicon (Sep 5, 2005)

It doesnt work with the remote or from inside the car with the switchs.

john


----------

